# Elite duct size مع الكراك



## eng_taha_a (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا البرنامج ممتاز لحسابات الدكت ويمكن تحميله من هذا الرابط
 http://www.elitesoft.com/web/hvacr/duct60.html

 والكراك سوف تجده في المرفقات
 و لتشغيل الكراك يتبع الخطوات الاتيه

 1- بعد تنصيب البرنامج سيكون البرنامج Demo و لا يسمح إلا بحساب zone واحده فقط

 2- نقوم بفك ضغط ملف الكراك و نأخذ الملف ذو الامتداد exe بالكراك و نضعه داخل المجلد الذي به البرنامج 
 3- نقوم بتشغيل ملف الكراك

 4- نضغط generate 

 5-نعيد تشغيل برنامج Elite duct sizeستجد انه اصبح Unlimited
 وكذلك يمكن تشغيل الكراك بطريقة الأخ زانيتي وهي كالأتي
 بالضغط على generate فى اى مكان و غير ضرورى فى مجلد البرنامج ثم ناخذ الملف الذى سينتج عن البرنامج و نقوم بلصقه فى مسار البرنامج 
 سيتم اخبارنا ان الملف موجود نقوم باختيار الخيار اعاده النسخ 

 مبروك لقد تم كسر البرنامج و جاهز للعمل
للامانه منقول
:63:
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم
الموقع لا يفتح


----------



## eng_taha_a (4 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم الموقع شغال اول ما تفتح الصفحه هتلاقى فى كلمه download فى القائمه اللى على اليسار اضغط عليها


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (4 يناير 2010)

م. طه 
*الموقع لا يفتح*​*
*


----------



## تقني مغربي (4 يناير 2010)

اخي بالله عليك هل قمت بحص الملف؟
لا تحملو البرنامج في المرفقات في تروجان وهذه هي الصور







​


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (4 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز مع محاولة تنزيل الكراك تم اكتشاف فيروس نرجو الافادة بالتفصيل


----------



## eng_taha_a (5 يناير 2010)

فى الحقيقه انا اسف جدا لكن زى ما انا كتبت المشاركه منقوله و لما انا نزلتها عندى الانتى فيرس مقلش حاجه و انا اسف جدا مره تانيه


----------



## yahiaouimalek (17 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز ممكن يتم الرفع الكراك + elite.software.ductsize (جملة واحدة) مرة اخراى على 4shared
لان نسخة البرنامج تتغير بستمرار في الموقع المدكور
مشكور .... جدا


----------



## baraa harith (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## yahiaouimalek (21 أغسطس 2011)

*أخي العزيز ممكن يتم الرفع الكراك + elite.software.ductsize (جملة واحدة) مرة اخراى على 4shared

لان نسخة البرنامج تتغير بستمرار في الموقع المدكور

مشكور .... جدا*


----------



## moutassim (15 يونيو 2012)

gooooooooooooooooooooood veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amnshsh2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am2mels (13 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و جارى التحميل


----------



## amato alra7man (12 فبراير 2015)

ممكن لينك تاني للبرنامج لاني مش لاقيه في السايت لينك التحميل


----------

